
Show HN: ZenUML.com makes drawing sequence diagram easier and faster - MrCoder
https://www.zenuml.com/
======
MrCoder
ZenUML has just been featured on [https://modeling-languages.com/zenuml-
drawing-sequence-diagr...](https://modeling-languages.com/zenuml-drawing-
sequence-diagram-easier-faster/) (the No 1 independent blog on modeling and
MDE).

